# Golfing Etiquette Tips



## GrandmaFL

It might be a good idea to discuss golf etiquette. Beginnners and golfers with a bit more experience can use some tips here. Golfing etiquette is not just to be polite, golfing etiquette can be for your own safey and the safety of others.
Can we share some tips? 
I will start off with one that may be obvious, but sometimes hard to follow through with for some of us.
Do NOT throw your golf club in anger.  
Next??
Jan


----------



## administrator

GrandmaFL said:


> It might be a good idea to discuss golf etiquette. Beginnners and golfers with a bit more experience can use some tips here. Golfing etiquette is not just to be polite, golfing etiquette can be for your own safey and the safety of others.
> Can we share some tips?
> I will start off with one that may be obvious, but sometimes hard to follow through with for some of us.
> Do NOT throw your golf club in anger.
> Next??
> Jan


LOL..true.

Dont talk to the person making a stroke or a drive...especially mid swing!! Drives me crazy


----------



## GrandmaFL

*Gold Etiquette*



administrator said:


> LOL..true.
> 
> Dont talk to the person making a stroke or a drive...especially mid swing!! Drives me crazy


You are right, that one can be very annoying, almost bad enough for me to throw the golf club.  

Okay, next, always check to see where the group is ahead of you before hitting your ball. Make sure they are at a safe distance.


----------



## Moldy Cornflakes

I have a question involving shot time. How long is too long to take to take your shot? Is it rude for others to complain, or is it wrong for you to take over a minute? I generally take awhile to take my shots, so I'd really like to know.


----------



## MarczO

Its your shot, not theirs. You should be able to take as much time as you like regardless of what anyone else says. If it takes you over a minute to take a good shot that your comfortable with, than it takes you over a minute. Don't let others try to rush you into the game; let the game come to you. Of course over time you may become quicker and have more experience, so just wait it out, and do what makes you feel comfortable.


----------



## Slasher

Moldy Cornflakes said:


> I have a question involving shot time. How long is too long to take to take your shot? Is it rude for others to complain, or is it wrong for you to take over a minute? I generally take awhile to take my shots, so I'd really like to know.


That is very rude of them to say. You are obviously not playing with experienced gold players, or you are just hanging with your friends who like to fool around. Likewise, you should still tell them to hush, or else you will find yourself behind the par quickly my friend.

I have a tip: Don't talk when someone is on their turn. Why? For one, common sense. Secondly, Karma.


----------



## BigL

Heres a tip that seems stupid but true. Wear proper attire to the course. Once i saw a guy in ripped jean shorts and a tanktop.


----------



## cochise

BigL that is not stupid. Golf is a sport that has been traditionally known as one where players where nice attire and look good. I don't ever like seeing someone playing in T-Shirts or worse when I go the course.

Not sure if anyone has said this before, but replacing any grass you lift off the ground while swinging is nice and should be done. Take good care of the golf course in general and don't ruin the game for people who may come play in the future.


----------



## Golf_Major

My tip: Always respect the players and the workers, especially the people who drive around and offer cold beverages.


----------



## Fanofphil

I think its pretty obvious that you shouldn't throw your clubs lol. My tip is say fore if your shot is about to hit someone. It seems dumb but you dont wanna knock someone out.


----------



## stratocastor

Just have fun and treat the course, other players, and staff like you would want to be treated. This advice pretty much applies to almost anything in life. You get what you put in.

I really would prefer players go at a good pace though, it is a pet peeve to be behind a slow group.


----------



## GrandmaFL

*Another Etiquette Tip*

Watch your shadow. Make sure you aren't standing in a way to cause a shadow across another player's putting line.
Jan


----------



## SportPok

Respect the course. Nobody likes the person that doesn't follow the 90 degree rule or that doesn't fix a divot. It is just plain annoying.


----------



## GolfLine

Don't make fun of another persons crappy shot. You will find that somehow your next shot will be ten times worse.


----------



## TiderInsider

Moldy Cornflakes said:


> I have a question involving shot time. How long is too long to take to take your shot? Is it rude for others to complain, or is it wrong for you to take over a minute? I generally take awhile to take my shots, so I'd really like to know.


I think it depends on how slow your group is playing. If you're holding up the rest of the course, you need to speed up - I don't care how badly it effects your game. If you take longer over the ball, just make sure you are ready when its your shot.

Other etiquette tips:
Pay careful attention to your others' line of sight while on the putting surface. When I'm looking at the hole and thinking about the break, spead, etc., the last thing I want to see is the flag stick. Try and lay the flag stick down in a point that won't bother anyone in your group. 

Along those lines, don't stand right behind someone...I understand you want to see how my put breaks, but you can see it just as well from a slight angle.

Another one that I don't think was mentioned is don't step in other's line on the putting surface.


----------



## gOLfEr056

Ya, the time factor is something that I worry about all of the time. i just try to get out to the course at an early time so I don't have to worry about too many people on the course and so i can take my time and make the good shot with out being rushed.

Also, the putting tips you guys had were great. I hate it when I have someone standing right behind me watching, or someone who is dancing on the other side of the whole. Putting for me is the most cridicle part of the game because it is real easy to rack up the strokes when you are only ten feet away.


----------



## Sunchild

Fanofphil said:


> I think its pretty obvious that you shouldn't throw your clubs lol. My tip is say fore if your shot is about to hit someone. It seems dumb but you dont wanna knock someone out.


I think I'll feel a little ridiculous if I ever have to say this! What if the person is not within speaking distance? Do you yell it? Isn't that considered disruptive as well? Also.. why the word 'fore' ?


----------



## burfi

I think maintaining silence when someone else is taking the shot is very important. No matter how much of an expert, everybody can be distracted and loose his/her concentration is a fraction of a second. I feel it is very important that we should keep mum when watching someone take a shot as much as we do when we are ourselves taking a shot.


----------



## Sunchild

Is that in response to me? If so, I am now confused.  Thanks alot. 

So do you say 'Fore' or shout 'Fore'? Or do you just hope you get lucky and not hit someone?


----------



## memorex88

SHOUT FORE! Make damn sure they hear you so as to duck or protect the head ect. I for sure get very angry when a ball lands near me without hearing a peep from the person.
When I do hear it and have a chance to protect myself, well that's part of the game and it won't bother me.

The Oxford English Dictionary says that the word "fore" used in a golf context is probably a contraction for "Before." It cites the first written use of the term in 1878 as, "A warning cry to people in front of the stroke." The Historical Dictionary of Golfing Terms, by Peter Davies also claims that "fore" is originally a Scottish word that is a shortened version of the word "before."


----------



## memorex88

My tip is, always fix your ball mark on the green. That's the dent from a ball landing hard on the green. If you see a ball mark that someone missed, why not fix it as well.

One other tip. Rake the sand in bunkers.
This is one of the saddest things I have ever seen on a course.
You get to your sand trap and someone has left it without raking their footprints. These losers have no respect for the game and I'm sure the game doesn’t respect them back.


----------



## Matthew_22

I think the most important thing with regards to etiquette is to control yourself while on the course, no matter how bad you are playing. Getting angry and swearing or throwing clubs isn't going to help, and you ruin the atmosphere for the other players in your group.


----------



## stirls

When practicing your swing, never swing in the direction of another player. There may be pebbles or twigs or other matter in the grass that could fly up and injure a playing partner.


----------



## hacker30

yeah when i first started me and my freinds were on a tee box i was taking practice swings duffed it and threw a big divot all over my freind it was funny after the round but he was ticked off enitially.that hasn't happened again btw .I will let faster players play through, than you don't feel so pressured to hurry up.


----------

